# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Algas >  será isto possivel??

## Paulo Bio

BOAS!! 

Tenho andado a reparar nesta situção desde que comecei no hobbie. Por exemplo estou à um mês sem fazer uma tpa e as algas que tenho parece que aos poucos estão a desaparecer, se eu agora fizer uma tpa tenho a certeza que elas vão voltar, porque isto acontece-me sempre que faço uma tpa.
Existe explicação para isto?!

a água que uso é da torneira ou do garrafão da marca Penacova..

Conto com a vossa ajuda, obrigado. :Whistle:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> BOAS!! 
> 
> Tenho andado a reparar nesta situção desde que comecei no hobbie. Por exemplo estou à um mês sem fazer uma tpa e as algas que tenho parece que aos poucos estão a desaparecer, se eu agora fizer uma tpa tenho a certeza que elas vão voltar, porque isto acontece-me sempre que faço uma tpa.
> Existe explicação para isto?!
> 
> a água que uso é da torneira ou do garrafão da marca Penacova..
> 
> Conto com a vossa ajuda, obrigado.


Uma explicação pode ser pelo facto da água que usas nas TPAs e/ou o sal têm quantidades elevadas de fosfatos.

Abraço !

----------


## Paulo Bio

obrigado deve ser a água....

----------


## Helena Pais

Tenta ver nos garrafões os valores de:

-silicatos (SiO2) ou (SiO4)
-nitratos (NO3)

o que tiver menos, escolhes esse!

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

Boas,

Paulo, por vezes tambem tenho a mesma sensação que tu, a água que uso é agua natural, e quanto maior for a TPA mais me parece que assim seja.
Julgo que isto acontece porque com as TPA´s estamos a provocar pequenos ciclos no aquario.
Para minimizar esta suspeita, deve-se fazer mais TPA´s mas menos litros de cada vez.

----------


## Paulo Serrano

O sal que se utiliza (de compra, Ex: TMC )também contem fosfatos e isso é uma das causas.
Deves usar uma resina anti fosfatos, bem como carvão activado.
Cumprimentos

----------


## Paulo Bio

o que sal que uso e da sera. 

vou começar a fazer tpas de 10 litros  semanais s calhar..

obrigado pelas respostas.

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas,

Precisas é de usar água de osmose para fazer a água salinada e para a reposição de água!
Assim garantes que a água que entra tem 0 nitratos e 0 fofatos!
O sal para fazer a água salinada tem quantidades vestigiais apenas de nitratos e fosfatos, ao contrario da água da torneira ou mesmo engarrafada (que a maioria é da torneira...ah pois é!)

Cumps
Joao

----------


## Paulo Bio

não tenho possibilidade de ter agua de osmose..

----------


## Helena Pais

vais ao mar... tens umas boas zonas aí na figueira...

----------


## Paulo Bio

sim podia ir ao mar mas tenho um pouco medo de colectar agua porque nao sei como o fazer onde o fazer.. e como tudo ate agra com o meu aqua correu relativament bem nunca tive perdas de peixes tenho um pouco de medo....

----------


## João Seguro

Amigo vais à praia levas um bidon de 20 litros ou garrafões de 5lts e enfias dentro de água e saca-os cá para fora depois de cheios... Tenta apanhar água do fundo que tem menos porcarias e quando meteres no aquário passa por um filter bag ou algo que te retenha as porcarias que possam vir na água. Não custa nada e é à borla  :Wink: 

Para descargo de consciência podes fazer os testes à água antes da tpa para veres se a água que apanhaste está boa. mas deve estar. vê aqui no fórum sítios na tua zona para a apanhares que não tens problemas.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Boas!

Paulo, o teu problema é que essa  água contem muitos silicatos, para de trabalhar com água da torneira e de garrafão.

Utiliza água de osmose inversa.

As algas que tens são as diactomaceas.

Fica bem.

----------


## Paulo Bio

boas..
 obrigado pelos comentários mas este post já era um pouco antigo e as algas desapareceram.. agra utilizo agua de osmose obrigado

----------


## João Seguro

Nem tinha reparado :P fica a dica  :Wink:

----------

